# Microchips Moving?



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience of this? I am just about to look it up on the net, and will ring vet in the morning, but thought I'd ask here first. 

I have just noticed a small lump on my 3 year old girls lower chest, near the top of her left leg. On closer inspection it feels like a tiny cylinder about 1cm long and a mm or two wide, under the skin.  I can only imagine it is her mircochip. I vaguely remember something about them moving, but is it likely to cause a problem? 

Paranoid of Northern Ireland......


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

im far from being an expert ... but when we had Toffee microchipped I asked our vet about the chip moving and she said even if it did it wouldnt be a problem


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Thanks, obviously that doe sworry me, but also that if she did get lost the microchip wouldn't get picked up on the scanner as it is in the wrong place. Did your vet mention that?


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

i always assumed that it would still be picked up by the scanner but you've got me thinking about it now as i really don't know, hope somebody has more info as i'd like to know as well jackson


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I'll letr you knwo what the vet says in the morning when I ring them. 

I am now hoping they won't need to see her, as I now can't find it again (although is def. there, my hubby felt it too). Finding something as small as a microchip under the skin of a hairy Golden Retriever is like a needle in a haystack!


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

How long ago was your dog chipped?

One of my girls was chipped about 6 years ago,not by me ,and hers is right down under her elbow  

When i did my training we scanned the dog all over the neck and chest area and even down to the stifle.

The new microchips are, apparently, made so they stick to the area they are implanted to.

Pop into your local vet and see if they will scan for you.
My vet doesnt scan normally when we go in  i always asked them to,but now i have my scanner i check mine regular anyway  when i get it out they all line up and roll their eyes at me like hurry up we're bored already


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Thanks. She was microchipped just after 12 weeks, with her second puppy vacc. 

I rang the vet, they simply aren't that helpful over here, it's like another world.  However, whether it is a problem or not is hard to say without seeing it apparently, so we are taking her in this afternoon.


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm under the impression that vets & others that scan pets do scan all over the animal, for the simple reason that the chips can move.


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

jackson said:


> Thanks. She was microchipped just after 12 weeks, with her second puppy vacc.
> 
> I rang the vet, they simply aren't that helpful over here, it's like another world.  However, whether it is a problem or not is hard to say without seeing it apparently, so we are taking her in this afternoon.


How long ago was she chipped?

Problem with chipping is anyone can do it  vets dont need to do the training as they are vets,our other vet,which we changed from,chips downwards into the neck 

If you are worrid and your vet is as useful as our old one call your local dog warden and invite them round for a chat  and while they are there say you wouldnt just scan my dog and see if you can find the chip


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Well, went to the vets. 

Apparently it is not uncommon for them to move and therefore if she is ever lost, she should get scanned all over. Although the vet found it with the scanner, she couldn't find it herself, and neither could I whilst there either.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I heard it was quite common for them to move, but apparently its not common for vets to scan all over the dog. A lot of vets just do a quick scan of stray dogs that come in and don't check anywhere else. I imagine quite a few dogs' microchips are missed.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*one of my kittens i had chipped that moved as well and vet said it is a common thing that happens *


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't know why but i just assumed they stayed where they were put. You learn something new on this site every dayxx


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

jackson said:


> Does anyone have any experience of this? I am just about to look it up on the net, and will ring vet in the morning, but thought I'd ask here first.
> 
> I have just noticed a small lump on my 3 year old girls lower chest, near the top of her left leg. On closer inspection it feels like a tiny cylinder about 1cm long and a mm or two wide, under the skin.  I can only imagine it is her mircochip. I vaguely remember something about them moving, but is it likely to cause a problem?
> 
> Paranoid of Northern Ireland......


yeah a friends dog lost 3 of them they never did find out where abouts they went, but this was when they started, the 4th stayed put.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Jackson for the update 
I'm going to ask my vet to scan for our dogs the next time they go there to be on the safe side


----------

